# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #03

## Izual

Le sacrifice d'une figurine de Claude François dans son bain ayant été offert aux dieux de l'électricité, nous sommes confiants quant à notre capacité à diffuser l'émission #3 ce soir.

Ce sera à suivre à 20h, en direct, sur le Twitch de O'gaming.

https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv



Le replay est dispo sur notre chaîne Youtube.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Rappel: les replays sont sur notre chaîne Youtube entre 24h et 48h après.
Il y en a déjà deux à regarder du coup.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouaiiis !  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

On aura le droit de vous faire chier encore un peu avec Starcraft II (et le showmatch de Deepmind qui était vraiment bluffant) ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On aura le droit de vous faire chier encore un peu avec Starcraft II (et le showmatch de Deepmind qui était vraiment bluffant) ?


En tout cas t'aura pas le droit de gagner encore le produit sponsorisé.  :tired:

----------


## Zodex

> Le sacrifice d'une figurine de Claude François dans son bain ayant été offert aux dieux de l'électricité, nous sommes confiants quant à notre capacité à diffuser l'émission #3 ce soir.
> 
> Ce sera à suivre à 20h, en direct, sur le Twitch de O'gaming.
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/01/09/53b...0871235319.jpg


Christophe Lambert a une figurine de Claude François ? La chance !  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

> En tout cas t'aura pas le droit de gagner encore le produit sponsorisé.


Faut tapoter plus vite, coco  :Cigare:

----------


## Howii

Faudrait parier sur les commu qu'ils se mettent à dos à chaque émission, y'a moyen de se faire de la thune !

----------


## alegria unknown

C'est parti  :Bave:

----------


## Howii

> C'est parti


Et c'est reparti direct  ::ninja::

----------


## alegria unknown

Et c'est re-reparti vite fait  :Bave:

----------


## alegria unknown

C'est vachtement bien par contre, faute grave. C'est quoi ce poil sur la péloche ?

----------


## Howii

http://mistelucat.com/Louuuuuuuuule/pouet.html

 ::trollface::

----------


## Haraban

::o:   ::love::

----------


## Catel

En traitant les dauphins de connards, Ellen oublie qu'elle inclut parmi eux les femelles qui se font violer par les mâles. Elle réduit donc une espèce entière à son seul genre masculin, et assimile les victimes aux coupables.

N'est-ce pas doublement sexiste ?

----------


## Herman Speed

Ce scandale !  :nawak:  Et j'ai vu de la politique française.  ::ninja:: 



A votre service !

----------


## Zerger

3000 viewers, des petits soucis techniques, mais encore une fois, j'ai pas vu le temps passé  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Excellente émission, que j'ai pu voir en direct cette fois, et c'était fun avec le chat Twitch !

Par contre ça manque un peu d'interactivité avec le chat justement, y'a dû avoir que 3/4 questions prises, c'est peu sur la durée de l'émission

----------


## Zodex

Quelques rageux dans le chat (et je ne parle pas du SAV), mais à part ça c'était vraiment au top. De plus en plus gentiment trollesque, et c'est pas pour me déplaire !

----------


## Praetor

J'ai été cité dans l'émission, à moi la gloire  :Cigare:

----------


## Zodex

> J'ai été cité dans l'émission, à moi la gloire


Ouais mais il n'a pas su prononcer ton pseudo du premier coup,  :haha:

----------


## Howii

On va se taper de bonnes barres sur certains topics  ::ninja:: 

Excellente émission en tout cas, encore une fois le JT envoyait du rêve, le petit interlude de l'équipe Hardware était aussi très amusant !

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai pas tout vu mais c'était (encore une fois) bien cool.

edit: Les six trainent au square de Montargis.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ellen en mode sans filtre sur les dauphins, c'était juste magique.  :Mellow2:

----------


## trex

Journal un peu moins bien que les précédent (mais encore très bon). La minute du Hardware <3

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon le meilleur jeu Star Wars c'est rogue Squadron !

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Sinon le meilleur jeu Star Wars c'est rogue Squadron !


 :Pouah: 

Troll on: J'en crache mon verre d'eau. Les jeux Star Wars sur console ça a été le début de la fin.  ::ninja:: 

Troll off: En vrai, je me souviens avoir bavé devant une démo tournante de Star Wars Rogue Leader (Rogue Squadron 2) sur gamecube et de trouver les graphismes de l'attaque de l'étoile noir complètement dingues.

----------


## Izual

Merci tout le monde.  ::wub:: 

On lit tout, les critiques positives font chaud au coeur, les critiques constructives nous aident à perfectionner l'émission et les critiques négatives nous donnent des noms à filer à notre tueur à gages à domicile.

----------


## Dirian

Ce fil rouge sur star citizen etait magnifique.
Et je suis décu par Kahn  en mode Bisounours avec les gentil z'animaux. Il a du passer trop de jeux video a la tronçonneuse ces derniers temps, je ne vois que ca.

----------


## Olima

"Un jeu de zombie, l'ennemi c'est le zombie". Je me régale.  ::wub::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Vivement le replay  :Vibre:  J'ai pu voir que le premier quart d'heure  ::|:

----------


## PG 13

Disabled Adjani


Joke of the Year  ::wub::   ::XD::   :Perfect:

----------


## Zerger

> Vivement le replay  J'ai pu voir que le premier quart d'heure


Il tourne déjà en boucle sur twitch sur la même chaine

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est-ce que Ivan est capable d'avoir une cravate encore plus moche ? On aurait dit le tricot de mémé.

Et il faut détendre Noël avant l'émission, il a l'air angoissé, ce que je comprends vu l'exercice. Par contre avec sa passion pour les meurtriers violents dont on ne retrouve jamais les corps en entier, j'ai toujours peur pour l'équipe.   ::cry:: 

Je n'aime toujours pas trop les à côté mais l'émission était plus fluide que les précédentes, c'était intéressant, ça progresse. 
Keur keur keur.

----------


## Zerger

Déjà, ils lui ont retiré son stylo, c'était pas mal  ::P:  (Après, tout le monde n'a pas la même aisance devant une caméra)
C'est vrai que ca manquait un peu d'intéraction avec le tchat (en 2eme partie surtout), mais on voyait souvent Pollynette qui nous demandait de poser des questions, ptête que les viewers ont été bidons pour le coup et n'ont pas su poser de vraies questions  ::siffle::

----------


## Exureris

Haaa Vivement le replay que je puisse me mettre ça en fond au boulot. Ca tombe bien j'ai un événement de boulot obligatoire relou mercredi soir :D

----------


## Howii



----------


## Rouxbarbe

Roooh je tombe pile poil sur le début de la rediff'  ::happy2::

----------


## Zerger

Ce moment où on a perdu Ellen  :^_^:

----------


## PG 13

Ma main à couper qu' elle suit Kaljbeut sur Youtube  ::XD::

----------


## Zodex

Ouais Polynette était très présente sur le chat et nous rappelait régulièrement de ne pas hésiter à poser des questions à la rédac, c'est nous qui n'étions pas à la hauteur.  :Emo: 
Moi j'aime bien le duo Noël/Ellen, ils ont vraiment oublié d'être con, Ellen fait vraiment un sacré boulot avec ses dossiers et en parle bien et Noël est très intéressant aussi et a une bonne répartie. Et les interludes de cette émission sont parfait, entre Mr Chat qui trolle O'Gaming et le trip de CPC Hardware, vous êtes en train de prendre un rythme de croisière qui plaît.

Quand à la question du financement, je ne vois pas comment l'émission peut perdurer dans le temps sans pubs, faut juste voir comment ça sera amené. Dans un registre différent je me souviens des dernières vidéos du Joueur du Grenier qui a du sponsoriser celles-ci, bah il le fait à sa sauce et faut avouer que ça passe bien...

----------


## Ruvon

> Ellen en mode sans filtre sur les dauphins, c'était juste magique.


En plus ils draguent comme des gros bourrins :



Merci de le topic des gifs  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ruru !  ::lol:: 

Et sinon : Putain on peut devenir patron de Fishbone  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:  https://www.patreon.com/fbone/overview

----------


## Frypolar

> http://mistelucat.com/Louuuuuuuuule/pouet.html


C’est génial  ::wub::

----------


## Megiddo

Emission intéressante et marrante. Merci pour les efforts. Quelques bons rires à la clé.  ::): 

L'entame sur les news est finalement assez vite expédiée, l'émission étant quand même très centrée sur les débats. Ca n'est pas déplaisant. En outre, les diverses interventions et la forme gagnent en maîtrise, en équilibre. Bon, sauf Kahn, qui a raison d'épargner les animaux inoffensifs mais qui était totalement débordé avec son jeu de plateau.  ::P:  

J'ai bien aimé les sujets, les attentes pour 2019 sont pertinentes, sinon peut-être en particulier Star Wars, mais aussi et surtout "l'appel de la nature dans les jeux vidéo". Très intéressant, bonnes références. Beaucoup de joueurs ont ce "feeling" à un moment ou à un autre. Cette application aux jeux du "ce n'est pas dans Montaigne, mais dans moi que je trouve tout ce que j'y vois", cette notion de lien entre l'élément humain et une représentation (littéraire, virtuelle, artistique, ça peut même passer par la technique de gameplay, sans doute?), c'est le genre de sujet que je trouve fascinant et bien trop rare, d'autant que vous l'avez assez bien creusé. Peut-être ajouter qu'à côté des apports de la lumière et des "couleurs", ou de la verdure, la partie sonore de certains titres favorise aussi grandement l'immersion. Le vent dans les arbres ou les champs, les oiseaux, les insectes, un cours d'eau ou le bruit de l'océan, un orage au loin, les bruits de pas, des mouvements, tout ce qui tend à intégrer le personnage dans son environnement… Un bon design sonore, une BO apaisante, participent beaucoup à ce phénomène. Ca plante une ambiance. Finalement, grâce à cet aspect en plus des autres, même un environnement urbain comme celui représenté dans GTA5, vous l'avez souligné, peut inviter au voyage et à la contemplation. Le "fond sonore" d'une ville peut aussi relaxer certaines personnes. Peut-être pas avec la même intensité qu'un paysage naturel, certes.

Sur ce sujet, il y a *Eastshade*, qui sort demain il me semble, qui pourrait justement être un bon produit pour qui recherche ce genre de balade virtuelle, calme et bucolique. Où l'on prend son temps, s'arrête devant le bon panorama. Je sais pas ce que ça vaut. Cooly sera peut-être client.  :;): 







Spoiler Alert! 




#Everyoneknowsdolphinsarejerks  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> http://mistelucat.com/Louuuuuuuuule/pouet.html


C'était pas déjà pour ça ton premier ban ?

----------


## Howii

> C'était pas déjà pour ça ton premier ban ?


Pour avoir mis un lien ?  ::huh::

----------


## Voodoom

> Quand à la question du financement, je ne vois pas comment l'émission peut perdurer dans le temps sans pubs, faut juste voir comment ça sera amené. Dans un registre différent je me souviens des dernières vidéos du Joueur du Grenier qui a du sponsoriser celles-ci, bah il le fait à sa sauce et faut avouer que ça passe bien...


Je vois difficilement comment ça pourrait s'appliquer ici, toute opé spé avec un éditeur de jeu étant impossible si la rédac veut conserver sa crédibilité.
A moins qu'ils trouvent des boîtes d'autres secteurs pour faire ça mais j'ai pas vraiment d'idée.

----------


## alegria unknown

Bon ben c'était excellent, limite trop court tellement on s'ennuie pas. Sacré boulot d'une sacrée équipe !

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Je vois difficilement comment ça pourrait s'appliquer ici, toute opé spé avec un éditeur de jeu étant impossible si la rédac veut conserver sa crédibilité.
> A moins qu'ils trouvent des boîtes d'autres secteurs pour faire ça mais j'ai pas vraiment d'idée.


En plus les gens gueulent quand y a une pub gleeden immorale !  ::trollface:: 


Sinon sur twitch, y a de tout niveau pubs, des machins pour des séries amazon/netflix, des machins gilette, il me semble. (mais faut virer adblock, quoi)



En passant dans GTA V, c'est les orages et les tempêtes en mer qui me scotchaient le plus. Je rejoins donc à contre-coeur l'alliance des fans boys de StarCitizen et de Blizzard contre Ackboo.  :Cell:

----------


## Zodex

> Je vois difficilement comment ça pourrait s'appliquer ici, toute opé spé avec un éditeur de jeu étant impossible si la rédac veut conserver sa crédibilité.
> A moins qu'ils trouvent des boîtes d'autres secteurs pour faire ça mais j'ai pas vraiment d'idée.


ouais en vrai j'y connais rien mais je ne pensais pas forcément à des éditeurs, plus à du matos informatique ou des marques de sous-vêtement, genre petit bateau, où les rédacteurs nous les présenteraient en début d'émission. Enfin c'est juste une idée comme ça hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Pour l'instant, ils sont plutôt parti pour se faire sponsoriser par MaxiBazar/La Foir'fouille  ::P: 

N'empeche 3000 viewers constants pour cette 3eme émission c'est pas mal je trouve, c'est plus que les deux précédentes

----------


## Howii

> Pour l'instant, ils sont plutôt parti pour se faire sponsoriser par MaxiBazar/La Foir'fouille 
> 
> N'empeche 3000 viewers constants pour cette 3eme émission c'est pas mal je trouve, c'est plus que les deux précédentes


C'est grâce à la commu de SC, ils ont fait une pub de ouf pour l'émission  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

Petite critique. J'ai trouvé moyen drôle la pastille hardware. Ça se voulait hommage du "Message à Caractère Informatif" (j'imagine) mais j'ai plus trouvé qu'on était dans le copiage un peu embarrassant.

----------


## Voodoom

J'ai du mal à voir le côté "copiage embarrassant". J'y vois un petit hommage / clin d’œil qui rend plutôt bien !  ::):

----------


## Cedski

Un scandale !!! La video #3 n'est toujours pas dispo sur Youtube

D'autant plus qu'il y a une pub sur le bandeau de droite de votre chaine, un vrai scandale là encore:

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'ai du mal à voir le côté "copiage embarrassant". J'y vois un petit hommage / clin d’œil qui rend plutôt bien !


Ben je trouve que certaines voix faites sont pas terribles et sonnent faux (enfin, pas drôles comme l'original, je veux dire). Bref, ça a pas trop marché pour moi.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je vois difficilement comment ça pourrait s'appliquer ici, toute opé spé avec un éditeur de jeu étant impossible si la rédac veut conserver sa crédibilité.
> A moins qu'ils trouvent des boîtes d'autres secteurs pour faire ça mais j'ai pas vraiment d'idée.


Doritos et Mountain Dew?  ::trollface::

----------


## Howii

> Un scandale !!! La video #3 n'est toujours pas dispo sur Youtube
> 
> D'autant plus qu'il y a une pub sur le bandeau de droite de votre chaine, un vrai scandale là encore:
> 
> https://screenshotscdn.firefoxuserco...bad09a88db.png

----------


## Voodoom

> Doritos et Mountain Dew?


De ce qu'on voit dans l'émission avec Doritos ça a déjà l'air bien parti.  ::ninja::

----------


## Graine

Sur la chaine youtube je ne vois pas la dernière émission c'est mes yeux ou quoi?(Jc dusse)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Le replay est dispo sur notre chaîne Youtube.

----------


## Zerger

C'est quoi le (vrai) titre de la chanson "L'urine des 4 chats" du SAV ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe



----------


## Skami

Ca serait cool d'avoir l'émission en podcast histoire de pouvoir l'écouter dans sa voiture ou autre !

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour le lien Youtube, parce que le replay Twitch plantait chez moi toutes les 15 minutes...  ::wacko:: 

Je trouve que la formule se bonifie, maintenant que tout le monde semble à l'aise avec la caméra. C'est toujours un plaisir d'écouter vos discussions, et les thèmes choisis étaient intéressants. Merci !

Au sujet de la pastille façon Message à Caractère Informatif, j'ai adoré le clin d'oeil et je n'y ai aucunement vu un plagiat, alors que j'ai le DVD à la maison. Tout détournement est bon à prendre s'il fait rire, et j'ai trouvé que le sujet -le service marketing d'un jeu aux contours flous et au dév interminable- se prêtait bien au monde de la COGIP.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Excellente émission, que j'ai pu voir en direct cette fois, et c'était fun avec le chat Twitch !
> 
> Par contre ça manque un peu d'interactivité avec le chat justement, y'a dû avoir que 3/4 questions prises, c'est peu sur la durée de l'émission


Très peu de questions posées en rapport même vague avec les discussions !

----------


## Zerger

On va s'entrainer pour le mois prochain.
Au pire vous annoncez un peu le sommaire de l'émission à l'avance, et on arrive comme Khan avec des fiches  :X1:

----------


## Reckless

Très Intéressant et tjs bien réalisé ! 

A part les séquences "humoristiques" (franchement vous pouvez vous en passer, ça écourtera l'émission et le malaise)

Peut-être donner un peu plus d'amour à l'habillage sonore ( jingles/musique de fond) car les musiques sont très bonnes, on en veut plus(+) !

Les débats sont vraiment ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant. Les membres de l'équipe étant de plus en plus à l'aise, c'est agréable à écouter, comme un bon podcast.

----------


## Zodex

Mais enfin, y'a pas de malaises avec les interludes, c'est fou ça ! Ne virez surtout pas ça, ça permet de ventiler un peu les discussions et débats, et ça permet d'apprécier à sa juste valeur le potentiel trollesque de Mr Chat !  ::love:: 

Avant, dans les vidéos ou l'équipe répondait aux questions des canards (sur Ulule par ex), Mr Chat se contentait de zieuter le chat (ouais bon ok c'est raccord) et de poser les questions des canards, c'était presque triste de le voir comme ça, tandis que là, hop, libre le Mr Chat, la bête rôde dans les locaux d'O'Gaming et fait ses griffes sur les pauvres hères qui ont le malheur de croiser sa route !

----------


## Haraban

Perso je les aime beaucoup les séquences humoristique ^^.

----------


## SFK94

Je persiste et signe, c'est vraiment une très bonne émission !
Juste pour ne pas trop faire une émission 100% débat-discut' (c'est "presque" le cas), j'aimerais vraiment vraiment qu'il y ait un jour des invités externes à CPC (des dév par exemple ? mais aussi des joueurs pro, des bloggers, etc.) ou bien des reportages "inside".
Car je pense que cette émission ne peut pas se limiter à être l'explication / la discussion de texte autour du magazine du mois, il faudrait un petit truc vivant en plus...
Perso, j'adore les articles d'ackboo, et notamment sur la QoL (réflexion que je partage), je me dis que l'on passe à côté d'un truc et qu'il serait sympathique d'avoir des vis-ma-vie sur ce genre de sujet  ::): 
Quoi qu'il en soit, continuez comme ça, vous faîtes plaisir à voir tous les mois (attention, moi j'attends le rdv maintenant, ne nous lâchez pas hein !  ::): ).

----------


## SFK94

Je persiste et signe, c'est vraiment une très bonne émission !
Juste pour ne pas trop faire une émission 100% débat-discut' (c'est "presque" le cas), j'aimerais vraiment vraiment qu'il y ait un jour des invités externes à CPC (des dév par exemple ? mais aussi des joueurs pro, des bloggers, etc.) ou bien des reportages "inside".
Car je pense que cette émission ne peut pas se limiter à être l'explication / la discussion de texte autour du magazine du mois, il faudrait un petit truc vivant en plus...
Perso, j'adore les articles d'ackboo, et notamment sur la QoL (réflexion que je partage), je me dis que l'on passe à côté d'un truc et qu'il serait sympathique d'avoir des vis-ma-vie sur ce genre de sujet  ::): 
Quoi qu'il en soit, continuez comme ça, vous faîtes plaisir à voir tous les mois (attention, moi j'attends le rdv maintenant, ne nous lâchez pas hein !  ::): ).

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) j'aimerais vraiment vraiment qu'il y ait un jour des invités externes à CPC (...) mais aussi des joueurs pro, des bloggers (...)


Pour les joueurs pro ou les blogueurs, si la discussion est menée par monsieur Chat, c'est une bonne idée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Ou même un tirage au sort pour faire venir un mec du forum à l'émission. Je vous rapelle qu'on est des experts CPC

----------


## trex

Ho oui !!! invitez #JulienChièze !  ::ninja::

----------


## Reckless

> Je persiste et signe, c'est vraiment une très bonne émission !
> Juste pour ne pas trop faire une émission 100% débat-discut' (c'est "presque" le cas), j'aimerais vraiment vraiment qu'il y ait un jour des invités externes à CPC (des dév par exemple ? mais aussi des joueurs pro, des bloggers, etc.) ou bien des reportages "inside".


Je suis d'accord; Personnellement j'aurais trouvé ça bien plus intéressant d'avoir des membres d'OG sur le plateau qui nous parlent de leur activité plutot que les blagues de branleur de Mr Chat ....( chacun son humour je sais).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Reckless, tu peux te plaindre du boulot que des gens font gratis sans les insulter personnellement stp?

----------


## Praetor

> Reckless, tu peux te plaindre du boulot que des gens font gratis sans les insulter personnellement stp?


Je n'ai pas vu d'insulte de sa part  ::huh:: 

Comme je le lis le "branleur" dans sa phrase ne se réfère pas à M. Chat ou aux gens d'O-Gaming, mais aux blagues de M. Chat qui faisaient passer les gens d'O-Gaming pour des branleurs. Donc si tu veux t'en prendre à quelqu'un pour insultes c'est le Chat que tu dois viser  ::P:

----------


## Reckless

Quelle insulte ?

et j'adore le ton passif agressif .... Je me "plains pas d'un boulot que font des gens gratos" . Je donne mon retour sur un forum. 

J'ai donné un retour positif en plus,  juste le malheur de pas aimer l'humour de Mr chat. 

Ca sera le dernier retour.

----------


## Zodex

> Je n'ai pas vu d'insulte de sa part 
> 
> Comme je le lis le "branleur" dans sa phrase ne se réfère pas à M. Chat ou aux gens d'O-Gaming, mais aux blagues de M. Chat qui faisaient passer les gens d'O-Gaming pour des branleurs. Donc si tu veux t'en prendre à quelqu'un pour insultes c'est le Chat que tu dois viser


"les blagues de branleur de Mr Chat", ça ne laisse pourtant pas beaucoup d’ambiguïté...
Pour répondre à l'idée de Reckless, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt "d'avoir des membres d'OG sur le plateau qui nous parlent de leur activité", parce que entendre des gens parler de LoL, d'Hearthstone ou d'E-Sport... Paye ton angoisse, quoi... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et puis pour les gens à qui ça intéresse, bah y'a O'Gaming hein.

----------


## RomTaka

> Ce moment où on a perdu Ellen


Clairement le meilleur moment de cette 3ème émission !  ::love:: 

Ellen et Noël ont bien pris confiance par rapport à leurs premières interventions, le rythme de l'émission était plutôt bon, je trouve que l'émission s'améliore.
Concernant les pastilles d'humour, même si certaines sont pas mal (celle de CPC hardware par exemple), globalement je suis pas trop fan mais pragmatiquement, je conviens de leur utilité pour laisser des respirations aux débats (et aux intervenants).
Je rejoins le canard qui a proposé de dévoiler un peu à l'avance les thèmes de l'émission, pour permettre aux "twitcheurs" de préparer quelques questions intéressantes (perso, je suis un spectateur 1.0, qui en est resté à YouTube).

Sinon, le sponsoring a commencé ? C'était quoi ce gros logo "Grand Frais" (en arrière-plan de Noël et Ellen) ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Exureris

Vu le replay de l'émission 3 et ça se bonifie c'est super bien. Tout le monde est plus à l'aise, les personnalités de la rédacs se complètent bien, les gens trouvent leurs espaces et ça se ressent. 
Le sujet sur la nature était top e très prenant. Ackboo était presque trop gentil cette semaine !

Toujours heureux de voir que mon abo aide à ce développement de cpc. Vivement l'émission 4

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> "les blagues de branleur de Mr Chat", ça ne laisse pourtant pas beaucoup d’ambiguïté...
> Pour répondre à l'idée de Reckless, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt "d'avoir des membres d'OG sur le plateau qui nous parlent de leur activité", parce que entendre des gens parler de LoL, d'Hearthstone ou d'E-Sport... Paye ton angoisse, quoi... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et puis pour les gens à qui ça intéresse, bah y'a O'Gaming hein.


Ben oui. Pour voir O'Gaming il suffit de les regarder tout le temps à part... 2 heures par mois. Ça leur laisse assez d'espace je pense. 




> Je rejoins le canard qui a proposé de dévoiler un peu à l'avance les thèmes de l'émission, pour permettre aux "twitcheurs" de préparer quelques questions intéressantes (perso, je suis un spectateur 1.0, qui en est resté à YouTube).


Oui, ou alors prendre les questions après le sujet.
Quand on est pas doué comme moi, j'ai envoyé une question à pollynette c'est parti super vite dans le flot du tchat et des canards avec les 40èmes rugissants.
J'ai vu que je pouvais lui chuchoter la question (quel moment  :Red: ), le temps de m'organiser et de taper la question on est au sujet suivant.  :^_^:

----------


## SFK94

et... la séquence hardware n'est pas sans rappeler "message à caractère informatif" (les plus vieux s'en souviendront :-)) et perso j'adore : j'espère que l'on aura un nouvel épisode le mois prochain !!!
je me permets ce petit lien (on a le droit ?) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGnok9MWvmA
et (bis)... sans Chat l'émission ne serait plus la même, alors il faut en prendre soin de notre Chat ;-)

RomTaka : comme toi, je n'ai vu que ce placement publicitaire pour cette enseigne de produit frais :-) ou bien c'est juste que c'est le bordel absolu dans ce studio  ::blink::  ?
en tout cas, ce canard est définitivement un scandale  :^_^:

----------


## Canard WC

> Ellen en mode sans filtre sur les dauphins, c'était juste magique.


Troublant  ::huh:: 
Traumatisme d'enfance ?
 ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Clairement le meilleur moment de cette 3ème émission ! 
> 
> Ellen et Noël ont bien pris confiance par rapport à leurs premières interventions, le rythme de l'émission était plutôt bon, je trouve que l'émission s'améliore.
> Concernant les pastilles d'humour, même si certaines sont pas mal (celle de CPC hardware par exemple), globalement je suis pas trop fan mais pragmatiquement, je conviens de leur utilité pour laisser des respirations aux débats (et aux intervenants).
> Je rejoins le canard qui a proposé de dévoiler un peu à l'avance les thèmes de l'émission, pour permettre aux "twitcheurs" de préparer quelques questions intéressantes (perso, je suis un spectateur 1.0, qui en est resté à YouTube).
> 
> Sinon, le sponsoring a commencé ? C'était quoi ce gros logo "Grand Frais" (en arrière-plan de Noël et Ellen) ? 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/02/16/e5a...b8685de9fa.jpg


Roooh le mec il se fait même des screenshots de Ellen  :;):

----------


## Howii

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/02/16/e5a...b8685de9fa.jpg


Noël qui s'apprête à s'enfiler un shooter.  ::ninja::

----------


## RomTaka

> Noël qui s'apprête à s'enfiler un shooter.


Aaah, c'est pour ça qu'il avait l'air moins stressé pour cette émission !  ::w00t::

----------


## alegria unknown

En y repensant, j'trouve que c'est du niveau des podcasts de NoCiné et Capture Mag mais pour le jeu vidéo. Et c'est pas peu dire.

----------


## Kompre

J'avais pas trop percuté que Canard pc faisait une émission régulière. Merci aux editos du journal... Je viens de regarder l'émission 3, et c'est vraiment super. Bravo !! Vous vous exprimez très bien. (pour des gratteurs de papier ..  ::P: ) C'est très agréable à écouter. A tel point que je vais me faire les prochains épisodes en audio je pense. Ce sera parfait sur le chemin du taf. D'ailleurs je sais pas si vous allez vous faire des audios en podcast? Itunes et cie. 

Pour un feedback un peu plus fin:
 - ce que j'ai préféré sur cette émission 3, c'est les discussions un peu larges sur le jeu vidéo (le rôle de la nature, les licences Star Wars, comment rattraper un lancement raté de jeu-vidéo) car c'est là qu'on profite le plus de votre large culture vidéoludique, et des points de vue différents des journalistes
 - les interludes Ogaming apportent des petits break bienvenus, sympas et qui se prennent pas la tête
 - ces jingles des années 90  ::XD:: 

Du coup pour les prochaines émissions:
 - ca serait cool d'avoir un topic qui se prête à un débat avec des avis opposés... sans que ca tourne à la polémique bien sûr
 - un peu de séquence de jeu. Mais attention en petite mesure, et peut-être pré-enregistrée ? J'aurais pas envie d'un let's play de jeux actuels, comme il y en a beaucoup trop. Juste en fait comme un complément d'article du journal. Deux trucs qui me plairait bien: 
illustrer les plongées rétros nostalgiques avec des vrai bouts de jeux vivantpartager des images insoutenables tirées des excursions dans les poubelles de Steam 

Dans tous les cas, merci pour le taff additionnel, et ces 2h de plaisir.  ::):

----------


## Sig le Troll

Je viens de terminer le visionnage de cette 3e émission, et effectivement, ce fut bien agréable. Parfois un petit soucis technique, encore un peu "trop souvent" de bouillie de discussion, où tout le monde veut prendre la parole sans arriver à se décider sur qui l'emporte, mais dans l'ensemble, rien de grave.
Bon, l'égouts et les couleuvres, je ne partage pas à 100% chaque délire ou décision, mais c'est normal, c'est bien d'avoir de la diversité ... même si vous avez tendance à en faire des tonnes parfois.  ::happy2:: 

Je comprends enfin la référence au "craquage d'Ellen". Juste pour dire, et même si je me suis déjà fait chier dessus par un dauphin (véridique), je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils sont spécialement plus connards que les autres animaux. Le viol ... dans pas mal de cas "naturels", la femelle n'a pas l'air plus consentante que ça. Rien qu'à regarder les chats. La femelle allume tous les mâles du quartier, et au moment de passer à la casserole c'est plus trop volontaire. Bref.

Sinon, je dois souligner que j'ai bcp apprécié les interventions de Noël (bien plus relax en apparence cette fois  ::happy2:: ).


Enfin, ça devient mon deuxième rdv mensuel avec CPC. 2 heures c'est un peu trop long en une fois, mais par morceaux, ça passe.  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Je comprends enfin la référence au "craquage d'Ellen". Juste pour dire, et même si je me suis déjà fait chier dessus par un dauphin (véridique), je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils sont spécialement plus connards que les autres animaux. Le viol ... dans pas mal de cas "naturels", la femelle n'a pas l'air plus consentante que ça. Rien qu'à regarder les chats. La femelle allume tous les mâles du quartier, et au moment de passer à la casserole c'est plus trop volontaire.


Les chats étant eux-mêmes une sacrée bande de connards, je ne vois ici que des arguments qui confirment que les dauphins sont des enfoirés.

----------


## PG 13

Et accessoirement il leur arrive de  buter leurs gosses, comme certains grands singes, félins ou humains  ::ninja::

----------


## Sig le Troll

> Les chats étant eux-mêmes une sacrée bande de connards, je ne vois ici que des arguments qui confirment que les dauphins sont des enfoirés.


L'idée est qu'on est tous des enfoirés.  :B):

----------


## perverpepere

Et encore vous parlez d'animaux mignon, intéressez vous aux mœurs du diable de Tasmanie, c'est la version belge.
Viol, séquestration, tout y passe.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

On en apprend des trucs ici ! 

Ce qui me fait penser : est ce que finalement une émission zoologique ne serait pas plus intéressante que parler de Star Citizen et de la conservation des jeux vidéo ? Y a moyen de se réorienter : y a déjà de l'animal dans le titre, un monsieur chat, du débat passionné sur les ballades dans la nature, la sensibilité Delpechienne de Khan qui surgit lors des chasses, et puis la possibilité d'un buzz énorme si on demande à Ackboo ce qu'il pense des caniches abricot.

----------


## Howii

Oublie pas ces gros bâtards de dauphins !

----------


## Entropie

J'ai regardé les deux dernières émissions via YouTube et je deviens fan. J'aime la partie discussion ambiance talk show. Pour les à côté humoristiques, j'apprécie mais je pense que ça doit vous demander pas mal de boulot voir trop.

Pour le plaisir de vous écouter plus souvent,  je serai pour des séances plus courtes et plus régulières, deux fois 1h de talk show un peu épuré par mois par exemple.  Ce qui permettrait en plus une version podcast à s'écouter tranquilou au taff ou dans la bagnole. Ok, ca fait liste de course mais j'essaie de trouver des choses à dire car là on est déjà trèèès bien. 

En tout cas continuez, c'est vraiment au top.

----------


## Flad

Bon j'ai regardé la partie Canard Dé.
Merci pour la barre de rire "gaufrée" \o/

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On aura la peau de toutes les cartes gaufrées!  :Cell:

----------


## Zerger

J'ai toujours pas compris ce que c'était une carte gauffrée? Ce sont celles qui ont un micro-relief qui rippe sur les doigts?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui et c'est très désagréable.  :Angry:

----------


## znokiss

Et super pas durable en plus.

Vive le linen-finish.

----------


## Elroukino

Je voudrais tant qu'un Canard talentueux sample l'intervention d'ackboo au moment d'aborder l'univers d'Anakin et Jar-Jar :

"Eh bien parce que Star Wars, c'est très important."

Si je pouvais en faire une sonnerie de téléphone, une alarme de réveil, un signal de fin de cuisson,... :Mellow2:

----------


## Zerger

Sur twitch, y'a un bouton exprès pour ça

----------


## Abitbol38

"Uwe"  se prononce "ou-ve", "houveuh", prénom plutot rependu en Allemagne.

C'est par ailleurs un génie incompris, 
un exemple ? il avait lancé un kickstarter en précisant dans la description que "tout l'argent récolté sera utilisé pour acheter de la c*ke pour les acteurs et l’équipe technique" ce n'est pas le troll lambda qui peut prétendre en avoir fait autant. mon plus grand regret ayant été de rater ça en temps réel et de n'avoir pu lui filer 10 balles pour le fou rire. 

Au final le KS a foiré, un génie incompris, je vous dis...

----------


## barbarian_bros

C'est quand la 4eme émission ?

----------


## Aza

Excellente la 3e émission !! Bravo continuez comme ça !!!! Vous m'avez vraiment fait marrer X'D

----------


## Haraban

> C'est quand la 4eme émission ?


>>Topic de l'agenda<<

Il manque juste l'horaire, que la rédac n'a pas encore communiqué (du moins pas que je sache).  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Chat

20h !

----------


## alegria unknown

> En y repensant, j'trouve que c'est du niveau des podcasts de NoCiné et Capture Mag mais pour le jeu vidéo. Et c'est pas peu dire.


Ah ah ! Tout est lié !

https://soundcloud.com/nocine/nocin-...erni-re-saison

----------

